# Salary Reduction



## GBG (9 Jun 2008)

My employer has just told mt that he is changing my salary structure. I am a sales manager. My salary use to be €25k plus commission, then was changed to €65k flat. Now my boss has just told me he is reducing it to €30k plus commission and at that a poorer commission stucture than I use to be on!!!!. Can he do this legally??. Where do I go for help????.

Desperate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Jun 2008)

Have a look at this page from the Citizen's Information website.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

Please post in the correct forum. Read the posting guidelines. Moved from Other Financial Issues.


----------



## sparkeee (10 Jun 2008)

Vote with your feet.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

sparkeee said:


> Vote with your feet.


Kick the boss?


----------



## Mpsox (10 Jun 2008)

The big question here is simply this, if he changes your structure, are you going to be better off or worse off and if so, by how much?. As a sales manager you should not be frightened off of a commission based element of your salary.


----------



## quarterfloun (12 Jun 2008)

You still have a right to be treated properly


----------



## Purple (13 Jun 2008)

He should not be trying to unilaterally change your pay structure.


----------



## shipibo (13 Jun 2008)

By OPs mail, it seems common practice for his contact to be altered Ad-Hoc ... at any point have you a signed terms and conditions ???


If you feel this will lessen your earning potential, state you do not agree.

If he unilaterally changes them, seek legal advice.


----------

